# Hunting pics



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

Here are a few pics from my latest hunt


----------



## 1styeararcher (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice pictures,congrats


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Lucky you! Lol
I was supposed to be there a few weeks ago.
Stupid virus.

Congrats on your success!


----------



## Harm Hunter JR. (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful Animals, Congrats! 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

Pretty work!


----------



## Cderuiter (Jul 1, 2016)

hillr3 said:


> Here are a few pics from my latest hunt
> View attachment 7204803
> View attachment 7204805
> View attachment 7204807


Great Harvests! Congrats!


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Today should have been my last day hunting in South Africa and would be leaving for home tomorrow if it wasn’t for the pandemic. Rescheduled for the same dates next year, hopefully. Here’s my eland and my wife’s impala from August 2018.


----------



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

rapids said:


> Today should have been my last day hunting in South Africa and would be leaving for home tomorrow if it wasn’t for the pandemic. Rescheduled for the same dates next year, hopefully. Here’s my eland and my wife’s impala from August 2018.
> 
> View attachment 7213489
> 
> View attachment 7213491


Wow very nice. 

They closed travel inside the country which shutdown hunting again.... I’m so pissed. 

Hopefully, they open back up soon got a hunt planned end of September


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Good luck hillr!!


----------



## JoeRider (Oct 16, 2020)

Spot and stalk bushbuck Hill. My dream is for a 16inches bushbuck with a bow.


----------

